# Wax/Polish that keeps Rain Water Marks OFF



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

The other night I spent 3-4 hours cleaning and polishing my TT and it looked the biz, only moments after I finished, it rained :roll: then when the car dried there were water marks all over (looks great at the time when its raining and the water is just beading off) but is there a wax or polish available to combat this, sorry if this is a daft question. :?

Here we go with suggestions of Car Umbrellas, Moving Garages etc etc.

I currently use Dodo Juice Shampoo followed by Dodo Wax & Microfibre cloths for polishing.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Some recommend detailing sprays. For some reason I find the TT much worse for water marks. Harder waxes are perhaps to blame: I certainly found Collinite 476s terrible for them.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Red Hot Car said:


> The other night I spent 3-4 hours cleaning and polishing my TT and it looked the biz, only moments after I finished, it rained :roll: then when the car dried there were water marks all over (looks great at the time when its raining and the water is just beading off) but is there a wax or polish available to combat this, sorry if this is a daft question. :?
> 
> Here we go with suggestions of Car Umbrellas, Moving Garages etc etc.
> 
> I currently use Dodo Juice Shampoo followed by Dodo Wax & Microfibre cloths for polishing.


Mines black, always use meguiars ultimate detailer after each wash, superb, hardly any water spots! 

Paul


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I never used to have a problem with my old black TT..
It is very dry and dusty at the mo, so it will more likely to be dusty marks left behind, as rain water is almost pure, well with non of the crap tap water has in it, so shouldn't leave mineral marks (water marks)..

As mentioned try some QD, although some waxes and QD will have antistatic properties which should help..


----------



## TT-R 2010 (May 19, 2010)

Zaino Z8


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Try this I find it superb, my red car glows. Its also easier to clean off flies bird poo etc etc.

http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-waxes ... 2Aodw3XjYw

But if youre going to use an expensive glaze then dont use ordinary car shampoos as it will all (like any wax) be gone in two washes.
Use a shampoo that allows the wax to remain on your car.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Glasur is a great wax, you won't be disappointed..

As for shampoo, most shampoos will work, but even a good shampoo at to high a dilution, ie, to much shampoo, will start to strip wax..

You should see around 3-4 months with Glasur..


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Another product i would throw into the mix is Dodo Juice Red Mist, if the car has been waxed, when washed a week later etc, top up using Red Mist, it will enhance the gloss as well as top up the protection and for a very good price.


----------

